# Share some pictures of your snake pets.



## johnny888 (Sep 26, 2007)

I will start sharing some of mine... 

These are some old picture of my first burmese python that I bought last October 23, 2001.







When she was only a few months old.







When she was 3 years old.







Now, she's 14 ft and will be turning 6 yrs old next month.


----------



## johnny888 (Sep 26, 2007)

My male het.













My female albino.













My 6 ft normal male


----------



## johnny888 (Sep 26, 2007)

My Indonesian tree boas.



















My viper boas.


----------



## johnny888 (Sep 26, 2007)

And one Skeelback (Rhabdophis Spilogater) that I caught last June 2007.


----------



## johnny888 (Sep 26, 2007)

Lastly, an old picture of my Philippine cobra (Naja Naja Philippinensis) that I lost in 2005.


----------



## beetleman (Sep 26, 2007)

:clap: very nice pics/snakes! thanks for sharing


----------



## tarsier (Sep 26, 2007)

Nice snakes, Johnny. :clap: 

Been thinking about getting a corn or king snake lately although T2 is a python & boa fan and convincing me to just get a rainbow boa or something.


----------



## johnny888 (Sep 27, 2007)

I like constrictors too...it's easier for me to find their foods compared to colubrids...


----------



## Aztek (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## P. Novak (Sep 27, 2007)

*My only snake at the moment..*

Western Hognose Snake(_Heterodon nasicus nasicus_)


----------



## arrowhd (Sep 27, 2007)

Lampropeltis getula californiae.  She turned 11 years old this month.
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/attachment.php?attachmentid=59617&d=1167418606


----------



## ZooRex (Sep 27, 2007)

*C:\Documents and Settings\User\My Documents\My Pictures\photos\RexPhotos\rex pets\2004_misc pets*

Those are some nice snakes guys...I can't seem to upload any pics ~ Rex


----------



## MsDemeanor (Sep 27, 2007)

My ATB male:












2 of my Balls:






Male:






Female:






White Oaks Grey Rat






Oketee Corn  ( old pic)






Little corn:


----------



## Aztek (Sep 27, 2007)

awesome snakes everyone.


----------



## UrbanJungles (Sep 27, 2007)

*Some of my favorite snakes...*

These are some my favorites (Since they are all kind of my favorites) and I'm lucky to be in the presence of such amazing animals.






Amazon x Emerald tree boa (Wild Hybrid)






"New Locale" Emerald Tree Boa

And one of my favorite babies from this year...one of my Tiger Amazons.


----------



## beetleman (Sep 27, 2007)

wow! i love that emerald/amazon hybrid, i love the arboreals, amazons,greentrees,emeralds.ive got greentrees,emrealds myself,man i gotta get a camera:wall: awesome snakes! thanks for sharing.


----------



## UrbanJungles (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks...C'mon then...where are the pics!!!
Arboreals are the best.  I pretty much only dig arboreal inverts too...I have high ceilings.


----------



## tarsier (Sep 28, 2007)

wow. beautiful snakes, guys :clap:


----------



## PhilK (Sep 28, 2007)

My Spotted Python _Antaresia maculosus_


----------



## Widowman10 (Sep 28, 2007)

UrbanJungles said:


> "New Locale" Emerald Tree Boa


stunning!!


----------



## ZooRex (Sep 28, 2007)

Here's my Carpet Python just before shedding (this was in june, hes about foot longer now)





And just after





Heres his enclosure





What ya guys think? ~ Rex


----------



## Aztek (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## johnny888 (Sep 28, 2007)

I Like them all... ...especially the arboreals...:worship: 
How I wish that they will be easily available here in the Philippines...:wall:


----------



## Anita (Sep 29, 2007)

Here is a pic of my baby Ball Python which are more commonly known as Royal Pythons in the UK


----------



## loxoscelesfear (Sep 29, 2007)

Tham radix, E vulpina


----------



## EricFavez (Sep 29, 2007)

the only snake i have left...just cant get rid of her!...Mex Black KingSnake


----------



## spartanretics (Sep 29, 2007)

Here's a few assorted retics......


----------



## fyrefly (Sep 29, 2007)

King Snakes:

*Ruggles*



_Linked to larger picture_

*Betelgeuse*


_Linked to larger picture_


----------



## funnylori (Sep 29, 2007)

I just got this male Anery corn snake today.  Het. lavender, 50% Blood Red, Amel.


----------



## markface (Sep 30, 2007)

baby kenyan sand boas (1 day old in pic)






male yellow belly ball python 






female pastel ball python 






male pastel ball python 






baby mexican rosy boas 






male paulsoni 






male spotted python 






irian jaya carpet python 






female paulsoni 






large female ball python 






arboreal kenyan sand boa  






and there are alot more , but .....


----------



## guirouno (Sep 30, 2007)

you keep a burm in a dog kennel with hay in it? johnny888, that's a big no-no. she's looking good though.
here's some of mine, 

The retic, shy little girl, can't wait till she gets big












now I have to go home to take som pics of the balls. all normies and hets.


----------



## spartanretics (Sep 30, 2007)

*a couple of tiger het pics....*


----------



## Ted (Sep 30, 2007)

had her out for a few and though i would take a few pics.


----------



## johnny888 (Oct 1, 2007)

Awesome pictures...makes me love my snake more and probably want more. 

@guirouno: Thanks for the advice.I've changed my practice...now, I can find newspapers everywhere.:razz:


----------



## Ted (Oct 2, 2007)

halloween time
one of my little pets..her name, according to my children, is Thundercleese.


----------



## Ted (Oct 2, 2007)

last one of her for now.


----------



## arrowhd (Oct 3, 2007)

Very nice Honduran milksnake Ted.:drool:


----------



## Snake_lover_200 (Oct 7, 2007)

UrbanJungles said:


> These are some my favorites (Since they are all kind of my favorites) and I'm lucky to be in the presence of such amazing animals.
> 
> 
> 
> ...










This is my Snake Sasha!!! i dont know is shes a girl or a boy..i gotta get it sexed...it about 3 years old....;P


----------



## Galapoheros (Oct 7, 2007)

Here are a couple I have right now.  
Desert King





Gray-banded King


----------



## reptist (Oct 14, 2007)

*snakes*

Here are a few of my serpent pets, spiders are my fvorites but variety is indeed the spice of life, if only there were more hours in a day, this addiction has very few bounds, scary ....... but it must be fed! ENJOY all, and  PEACE,    B.

Emerald Tree Boa
View attachment 65877


Albino Rosey Boa
View attachment 65878


Hogg Island Boa
View attachment 65879


Brazillian Rainbow Boas
View attachment 65880


Dumarills Boa
View attachment 65881


----------



## reptist (Oct 14, 2007)

*snakes*

Just a couple more!!

Albino Western Diamond Back
View attachment 65884

View attachment 65883


Arizona Longnose Snake
View attachment 65885

View attachment 65886


----------



## beetleman (Oct 15, 2007)

beautiful!! all of them,thanks for sharing:clap:


----------



## zacattack (Oct 15, 2007)

my bally


----------



## tarsier (Oct 16, 2007)

My first snake, a male Ruthven's Kingsnake


----------



## Jmugleston (Oct 22, 2007)

*A couple retic and king pics:*

Here is my het albino tiger:










And some of 2 of my 7 kings:


----------



## tarsier (Oct 22, 2007)

My 2nd snake, an Okeetee Corn (het. for Sunglow)


----------



## Flagg (Oct 25, 2007)

first corn snake, a normal female..


----------



## arrowhd (Oct 30, 2007)

This is my new Nelson's Milksnake (Lampropeltis triangulum nelsoni).  Picked her up at the St. Louis Reptile Expo on Sunday from eastozarkreptile.com.  This is a picture of her in a temp. setup trying to get a decent picture.  Pretty feisty little girl.


----------



## Ted (Oct 30, 2007)




----------

